# marinare la scuola



## francescazzurra

Sono diversi anni che quando vado in un posto chiedo come si dice da quelle parti "marinare la scuola", ormai desueto nelle nuove e vecchie generazioni. Ora non li ricordo tutti, li ricostruiamo?

"Tagliare la scuola" = Piemonte
"Bossare" = Liguria 
"Bigiare" = Lombardia
"Fare fuoco" = Emilia Romagna (?!)
"Fare sega" = !?


----------



## fer1975

Nargiarsela = Lecce


----------



## Angel.Aura

francescazzurra said:


> "Fare sega" = !? *Lazio*


La so!


Esiste anche fare forca = Toscana


----------



## francescazzurra

Fare chiodo = Casale monferrato (da una casalese d.o.c.)
Tirare l'ippe = Trieste (o mama.. ma da dove deriva?!)
Filonare = Bari
Fare filone = Napoli
Salare = Vibo Valenzia/ Versilia
Fare manca = Venezia
Fare calia/ Caliare = Catania
Impiccare = Bergamo 
Fogonare/ fare fagone = Parma
fare sgrich = Mantova  

Ne ho trovati parecchi  http://www.smpe.it/folklore/marinare.asp
---


----------



## Broca

_Fare sega_ l'ho sempre odiato, e per fortuna qui non si dice. 
Sinceramente qui a Pisa non si usa neanche _fare forca_, forse è l'espressione più formale. Qui diciamo "_buare_", ovvero _bucare _in italiano standard; quindi sarebbe "si _bua_ oggi?", "ho _buato_!"...
Poi non so cosa si dice nel resto della Toscana.


----------



## Liuk99

Angel.Aura said:


> La so!
> 
> 
> Esiste anche fare forca = Toscana



Nel Lazio ultimamente dicono anche cannare.
Oggi ho cannato la scuola/l'interrogazione.


----------



## effeundici

Firenze e Prato: fare forca. Nessun dubbio!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Qui un altro thread in cui abbiamo parlato di queste espressioni (è del forum IT-EN, ma al di là della traduzione in inglese riporta anche molte varianti in italiano).


----------



## fer1975

Liuk99 said:


> Nel Lazio ultimamente dicono anche cannare.
> Oggi ho cannato la scuola/l'interrogazione.


Cannare significa anche sbagliare, vero?


----------



## franz rod

> Tirare l'ippe = Trieste



Ehm, è tirare o, ancora più usato, fare lippe (senza l'apostrofo).


----------



## tastieranera

Angel.Aura said:


> La so!
> 
> 
> Esiste anche fare forca = Toscana


 
Nelle Marche si dice anche "fare seghì"


----------



## Larroja

Ai tempi del liceo (più di vent'anni fa ormai ) in Sardegna si diceva "fare vela".


----------



## saltapicchio

fer1975 said:


> Cannare significa anche sbagliare, vero?


 
Esatto


----------



## Fluid Cocaine

Da me ad Urbino si dice "sgarrare".


----------



## il suonatore jones

"bruciare", tra Mantova e Brescia, tuttora in uso.


----------



## felsina

A Bologna: fare fughino


----------



## memynl

In Calabria si dice : "Salarsela"


----------



## FedoCiuff

In Campania: _appendere_ o _fare filone_


----------



## Hakkar

In sicilia (catania almeno) si usa: Caliarsela


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

A Parma si usa "fare fogone" (vedi termine simile dei vicini bolognesi),
ciao a tutti.


----------



## ChiaChia

Nel grossetano si dice "Fare salino"!!!


----------



## Lavezzi

Fra, a Cecina & provincia di Livorno diciamo "fare brucia".


----------



## francescazzurra

Ciao Fra! Grazie per il tuo supporto cecinapoletano..


----------



## nestore

Salve!
A Palermo diciamo: "iccarisilla" ovvero "gettarsela"


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Qui a Firenze si dice "fare forca" 
Oppure "boscarsela", "sgamarsela" (la scuola) che è ancora più ristretto.


----------



## tastieranera

nestore said:


> Salve!
> A Palermo diciamo: "iccarisilla" ovvero "gettarsela"


 
Bellissima, Nestore, ci puoi mettere gli accenti, così provo a pronunciarla?


----------



## facciadipietra

Estremo Ponente ligure, in provincia di Imperia:
"*fare cavalla*", "*cavallare*" (senza complemento oggetto: "ha fatto cavalla", "ha cavallato", non _"ha cavallato la scuola"_)


----------



## LiciaCricia

A Messina si dice "sparare"


----------



## flashman

A Rimini, almeno qualche annetto fa, si diceva 
"Fare puffi"
NB prima che avessero successo i nanetti blu


----------



## nic4

_"Bruciare la scuola"_ in Veneto, in uso correntemente!
(in dialetto _"Bruzàre scòea"_)


----------



## hedz

nic4 said:


> _"Bruciare la scuola"_ in Veneto, in uso correntemente!
> (in dialetto _"Bruzàre scòea"_)



"bruciare LA scuola", detta cosi in italiano sempre più "dare alle fiamme" 
come hai scritto tu in dialetto viene usato senza l'articolo...
poi la pronunica esatta dipende da provincia, e da comune a comune. 
Da me (Treviso) si dice: brusàr scuòea


----------



## elitaliano

Una trentina di anni fa sentivo dire anche qualcosa del tipo "fare blaun".
Non ho mai saputo come si scrivesse, nè l'etimologia di questa strana parola "blaun".


----------



## Montesacro

elitaliano said:


> Una trentina di anni fa sentivo dire anche qualcosa del tipo "fare blaun".



Dove?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Monte!

Te lo dico dove si diceva "fare blaun": in Sudtirolo! La mia nonna ha una casa in Alta Val Badia e l'ho sentito spesso!

Ciao


----------



## Elkelon

Nel nord Sardegna (Sassari e dintorni) si dice _farsi ferie_.


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> Ciao Monte!
> 
> Te lo dico dove si diceva "fare blaun": in Sudtirolo! La mia nonna ha una casa in Alta Val Badia e l'ho sentito spesso!
> 
> Ciao


 
Ciao Yulan, e grazie 
A quanto pare (ho fatto un po' di ricerche...) l'espressione viene dal tedesco "blau machen", ed è diffusa pure nel bellunese (fare blao/plao).


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Montesacro! 

Sì, mi sono informata anch'io e, infatti, in tedesco "marinare la scuola" si dice "fare blu"! 

Ciao


----------



## elitaliano

Yulan said:


> Ciao Montesacro!
> 
> Sì, mi sono informata anch'io e, infatti, in tedesco "marinare la scuola" si dice "fare blu"!
> 
> Ciao


 

Questa poi! 

Grazie per la ricerca. Quindi non *blaun* ma *blau* (ossia blu in tedesco).
Grazie egli input di Yulan e Montesacro ho appena curiosato su http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/blaumachen e lì si dice che in termine deriva dai "lunedì blu" festivi per "gli artigiani" (stiamo parlando di Paesi di lingua tedesca, pare essere qualcosa di analogo alla giornata di lunedì festiva per i parrucchieri qui in Italia).

E, evidentemente, questa locuzione in lingua tedesca è stata importata in Alto Adige, e italianizzata.
Interessante, no?


----------



## Yulan

Molto interessante! 
Dalle mie parti invece (in Lombardia) si dice "impiccare" semplicemente: "Oggi ho impiccato" = "Oggi non sono andata a scuola" 

Ciao


----------



## Blackman

Norde-est Sardegna: _fare vela._


----------



## Yulan

Bello "fare vela", B.!

E' come dire "veleggiare" ... sa di libertà, no?

Buona serata


----------



## spulp

a Torino, però, si dice normalmente "tagliare", omettendo "la scuola"; es. : "oggi ho tagliato"; uso simile: "tagliare il compito in classe" "tagliare l'interrogazione".

In un paesello dell'entroterra agrigentino si usa "arruccare", che dovrebbe significare qualcosa tipo "nascondersi dietro a un masso" oppure "inerpicarsi sulle rocce"


----------



## gc200000

Provincia di Messina: "sparare".


----------



## giginho

spulp said:


> a Torino, però, si dice normalmente "tagliare", omettendo "la scuola"; es. : "oggi ho tagliato"; uso simile: "tagliare il compito in classe" "tagliare l'interrogazione".



Quoto il concittadino: tagliare a Torino! (notate la rima!!!)

oggi ho tagliato = anchej l'hai tajà! (pronuncia anchoei l'hai taglià)


----------

